# Drifted jigs vs beadhead streamers



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

I've had more success drifting a jig vs a streamer on a beaded down eye hook over the past few years, despite them both being the same basic pattern (sparse bou w some flash). I would assume it's attributed to the fact that the jig rides that true 90° in the water...? 

I by no stretch am a fly-fishing traditionalist, and have drifed and caught on light 32/64th oz jigs under an indicator on a fly rod. For the sake of at least staying in bounds with the sport I plan on tying some streamers on 90° hooks wrapped with some lead up by the bend, soley intended for drifting under an indicator. This would be more a true 'fly' that rides at 90°, which will hopefully bring me as many hookups as drifting a jig!

Just looking for folks to weigh in or if anybody has tried tying flies like this?


----------



## Willyboy (May 1, 2015)

so basically you are improvising a jig


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

First I'll put my plug in for the mustad ultra point jig hook (90 deg bend). Those hooks are impressive. I love to tie, but watching your creation get smashed, bent/broken after one fish is not cool. Those mustads will take a beating and keep on catching. 

It's fun to tie "ouside the box" as well. Put a stonefly on a jig.......or what happens when you tie some of the big fluffy marabou streamer styles on a jig. 

I attribute the successs of jigs over traditional streamers to the "punch" factor. I feel like jigs just get down faster (in the zone longer). I've had MANY very quick strikes with jigs....almost never happens with streamers for me. The jig hits the water......has just enough time to drop.....smash. 

Good luck


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

flyphisherman said:


> First I'll put my plug in for the mustad ultra point jig hook (90 deg bend). Those hooks are impressive. I love to tie, but watching your creation get smashed, bent/broken after one fish is not cool. Those mustads will take a beating and keep on catching.
> 
> It's fun to tie "ouside the box" as well. Put a stonefly on a jig.......or what happens when you tie some of the big fluffy marabou streamer styles on a jig.
> 
> ...


Read the steelhead jig article in latest InFisherman mag. Quite interesting to say the least!


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I would really like to. Gotta find a copy. I went to their site and searched but only found old stuff from 2012 by Matt Straw. If you want to scan it and send it to my email I'm pretty sure crazy fish karma will come your way......
(If not I'll find it eventually)
Thanks for the recommended reading


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Jig hook with lead bead (hot orange, fluorescent green, gold or silver and some lead wire then tie what you want) I tie woolly buggers and woolly worms, streamers etc.


----------

